# Peeing/pooping on wheel.



## xxaxlinexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Little Delilah poops and pees on her wheel while running. I don't think this is normal.


----------



## McButter (Dec 25, 2012)

It's totally normal. While some hedgehogs use a litter box, others do not; even the ones that do use a litter box poop and pee in their wheel. Be prepared to give foot baths and clean the wheel often.


----------



## xxaxlinexx (Feb 2, 2013)

OK, thank you!


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Get used to it...sad but true.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Normal hedgehog behavior, I think 90% or more of hedgies do that :lol:


----------



## BiocheMD (Jan 20, 2013)

I would agree lol this is where 80% of my hedgehogs poop goes. I do not notice pee on it, but it is a poop haven. Everything is fine .


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

put a litter tray under the wheel to catch all the stuff that drops out

and for your next potential question, all hedgehogs step in it while running and get "poop boots". foot baths and wheel cleaning, life of a hedgehog owner


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

When they dont pee and poop on their wheel is when you should be concerned. :lol:


----------



## CraftyRedPanda (Jan 5, 2013)

We were given a hedgehog who lived on newspaper and pooed wherever. Then we gave him a proper habitat and just for the heck of it, we stuck a litter box in there. He actually used it and was fully litter box trained! We were so excited and proud of him. Then we figured out that he wasn't using his wheel that he came with. So we ended up switching it out for a flying saucer and now he has gone from fully litter box trained to pooping and peeing all over his wheel. Totally bummed about it, but glad that he is using his wheel and enjoying it now!


----------



## ozthehedgie (Nov 30, 2012)

Our little Oz is suprisingly well trained, she poops and pee's on the wheel (it has a box underneath it) and if she has to do her business any other time she will actually go over to the wheel climb in it and lean over and go in the box under the wheel


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Folks on here including me have posted pictures of our wheels when they had been "well used" during the night.
:lol:


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep, it looks like mine. :lol:


----------

